# STING IS WINTER!!!!!!!



## Tweener (Jan 10, 2015)

Dat boy is looking sharp. Looks to be jacked!


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

Its funny how the IWC would always criticize the use of part timers, yet now will have no memory of saying that when this becomes by far the most talked about AEW moment of the year.

Nothing Omega or Moxley do tonight will gain anywhere close to as much attention.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Looks good, but he can't wrestle and nobody has ever looked for Sting promos (not saying he's bad at it). If there wasn't the Rollins injury it might be exciting the thought he could have a match or two. But knowing he likely can't bump, it's a big whatever.


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

NathanMayberry said:


> *Its funny how the IWC would always criticize the use of part timers*, yet now will have no memory of saying that when this becomes by far the most talked about AEW moment of the year.
> 
> Nothing Omega or Moxley do tonight will gain anywhere close to as much attention.


The IWC only hates it when the other company uses part/old timers.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

NathanMayberry said:


> Its funny how the IWC would always criticize the use of part timers, yet now will have no memory of saying that when this becomes by far the most talked about AEW moment of the year.
> 
> Nothing Omega or Moxley do tonight will gain anywhere close to as much attention.


1. Who says he's a "part-timer"?

2. People generally have a problem with WWE pushing part timers in the main event and having them win titles ahead of younger stars. That's clearly not going to be the case here, at all.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Wonder what his role will be moving forward manager who wrestles maybe once or twice a year?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Boldgerg said:


> 1. Who says he's a "part-timer"?
> 
> 2. People generally have a problem with WWE pushing part timers in the main event and having them win titles ahead of younger stars. That's clearly not going to be the case here, at all.


1. Well, he's not going to wrestle as part of the regular roster, is he? Also, I can't see him turning up every single week.

2. AEW will push Sting to the main event. Probably not the title but he'll main event. He's the biggest star they have.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

The goosebumps I got were unreal!


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Chip Chipperson said:


> 1. Well, he's not going to wrestle as part of the regular roster, is he? Also, I can't see him turning up every single week.
> 
> 2. AEW will push Sting to the main event. Probably not the title but he'll main event. He's the biggest star they have.


1. No, but if he's not a wrestler then what would the problem be? We don't know if he's even cleared.

2. That's an assumption. We'll see.

3. What a surprise to see you picking at it. Yawn.


----------



## SparrowPrime (Jan 3, 2012)

Sting looks to be sticking around for a few years. I imagine he will wrestle at the PPV events and some Dynamite episodes.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

WTF OP Why would you make a thread about this before the show is even over. Have the spoiler right in the dam name and mods not do a thing about it


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

OMG!!! STING!!!!! AEW just pulled me back in. Definitely a mark out moment!


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Looks good, but he can't wrestle and nobody has ever looked for Sting promos (not saying he's bad at it). If there wasn't the Rollins injury it might be exciting the thought he could have a match or two. But knowing he likely can't bump, it's a big whatever.


Someone has not watched TNA. Even a Sting hater like Meltzer was impressed by his promos in TNA, he said he had never talked on this level before. He was essentialy one of the best promos in wrestling when he was in TNA. Not to mention the energy he brings. If he can involve himself in a few angles, this would be unreal. Look it has been said that Sting can do things, it's just that WWE did not want him to cause they were fearing for his health. He could be a commish.


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

MoxAsylum said:


> OMG!!! STING!!!!! AEW just pulled me back in. Definitely a mark out moment!


 ending was good,but why give impact free publicly?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That was one of the most epic moments I have ever seen in wrestling. Sting literally felt like a white walker. Chilling stuff.


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

Could tony khan buy impact wrestling and if he dose he should buy mlw too ?


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

qntntgood said:


> ending was good,but why give impact free publicly?


Because they're clearly working together and there's obviously some sort of long term gain for both companies planned?


----------



## Tweener (Jan 10, 2015)

shandcraig said:


> WTF OP Why would you make a thread about this before the show is even over. Have the spoiler right in the dam name and mods not do a thing about it


Because it’s not a spoiler when it happened on live tv... And by the way I see you edited what you originally posted. Find something else to be triggered by. Oh Santa isn’t real and that isn’t Homer’s real voice...


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

qntntgood said:


> ending was good,but why give impact free publicly?


Why not? Why not help the industry as a whole? This is great for wrestling fans. Doesn't always have to be about what one side or the other gets out of it. Tony is trying to align the entire wrestling industry outside of WWE.


----------



## Raye (Jul 23, 2018)

NathanMayberry said:


> Its funny how the IWC would always criticize the use of part timers, yet now will have no memory of saying that when this becomes by far the most talked about AEW moment of the year.
> 
> *Nothing Omega or Moxley do tonight will gain anywhere close to as much attention.*


Damn, this aged poorly didn't it


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I marked out hard, to be honest.

I'm not big on 50+ year old talent who's best days are behind them wrestling on shows or at big events - I will always mark for Sting, Goldberg and the legends I grew up watching, because a lot of them are the reasons I grew up loving wrestling and seeing Sting come out today on a show on TNT with Tony Schiavone clearly so fucking happy really melted my heart and reminded me of the good times I used to have as a kid when watching wrestling with my family. 

If Sting is just there as a backstage hand to pass on his experience, coach the younger guys etc. - it'd be great for them. And I look forward to seeing his interview next week with Schiavone. 

Plus, that visual of him there with the snow flying passed him was fucking awesome.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

Boldgerg said:


> Because they're clearly working together and there's obviously some sort of long term gain for both companies planned?


But it talked about before and if khan buy impact wrestling,my thing is he should buy mlw as well.


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Why not? Why not help the industry as a whole? This is great for wrestling fans. Doesn't always have to be about what one side or the other gets out of it. Tony is trying to align the entire wrestling industry outside of WWE.


Clearly there's a deal there,and if it's done right wrestling could be going back to the territory days and this could a very interesting development happening.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

qntntgood said:


> But it talked about before and if khan buy impact wrestling,my thing is he should buy mlw as well.


WHY? They are not competition and AEW already has a bloated roster. What would buying them get him except his father having less money?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

He's one of my top 5 favorites of all time. But he's 61 years old. Yikes.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Best shocking moment of 2020 in AEW.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

The Winter Soldier. I mean it sorta all makes sense in that Sting is in the winter of his career. One last ride. A tag match likely or have Darby bump his ass off for him.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

As long as he doesnt wrestle its fine with me.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Apparently, he has a full time, multi year deal. So, he's probably gonna be wrestling some, at least.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

As a long time Sting fan, I loved it.

The mans last big match happened with an injury in the WWE. He probably didn't want his wrestling career to end with what happened there. We don't even know if he will wrestle or how often if he does.

Generally people have an issue with part timers when they are pushed above the full time roster. When they hold titles and are absent for a month or two or three. That is the only time that I have an issue with part timers. Otherwise, I don't mind them being around.

Also, a reminder that not everyone in the "IWC" (which includes all of us in this thread) have the same opinion on everything.


----------



## Tweener (Jan 10, 2015)

I see Sting being AEW’s version of Taker. Jaw dropping entrances, special attraction. His booking will be highly protected. Might have a Sting vs Jericho bat moment.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Sting walked away from WWE money probably forever so Khan paid a pretty penny for him. With the Impact working arrangement, AEW will have a decent amount of Sting wrestling footage. Just ignore Joker Sting.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Southerner said:


> As a long time Sting fan, I loved it.
> 
> The mans last big match happened with an injury in the WWE. He probably didn't want his wrestling career to end with what happened there. We don't even know if he will wrestle or how often if he does.
> 
> ...


He's not a part timer, well he might be a part timer in the ring but this can only bring great things backstage.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

NathanMayberry said:


> Nothing Omega or Moxley do tonight will gain anywhere close to as much attention.


Oh how wrong you were.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Wolf Mark said:


> Someone has not watched TNA. Even a Sting hater like Meltzer was impressed by his promos in TNA, he said he had never talked on this level before. He was essentialy one of the best promos in wrestling when he was in TNA. Not to mention the energy he brings. If he can involve himself in a few angles, this would be unreal. Look it has been said that Sting can do things, it's just that WWE did not want him to cause they were fearing for his health. He could be a commish.


No I watched TNA and yeah no, Sting certainly isn't bad. But he's hardly a guy who should be relying on his promos. If all he has is promos he's not worth much entertainment wise.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Tweener said:


> Because it’s not a spoiler when it happened on live tv... And by the way I see you edited what you originally posted. Find something else to be triggered by. Oh Santa isn’t real and that isn’t Homer’s real voice...



Ummm its typically a rule in here. I have all the right to say what i did. Keep santa out of this


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

He better not wrestle, he's gonna die if he does.


----------



## kamaro011 (Jan 3, 2012)

At this point of his career i rather he doing a backstage stuff (probably road agent), he probably doing a wrestling again will not be good for his health and body.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

All i got to say about stings debut is he told more charcter story telling in 2 minutes than 90 percent of the roster has done in a year and a half. These wrestler's need to be taking better notes from these old fucks that are out shinning the active roster.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Okay..fair is fair. I admit Khan delivered on his big name.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

I don't know if he can bump and right now I don't care because that moment? It was picture perfect. Even the shots of the socially distanced audience were so selective and well timed that it damn near felt like the full arena return he deserves. AEW can take bad shortcuts sometimes but they put their all into that moment. 

And you know what, wow


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

shandcraig said:


> All i got to say about stings debut is he told more charcter story telling in 2 minutes than 90 percent of the roster has done in a year and a half. These wrestler's need to be taking better notes from these old fucks that are out shinning the active roster.


That's only because he's been there, done the 30 minute action packed matches every night and created a legacy. It takes time and effort to find yourself in a position where you are so over that can do nothing and draw attention.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

very well done moment. Its probably one of the more wow things aew has done in recent memory i mean post pandemic 

Thumbs up mixed with apprehension at the thought of sting wrestling


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

It was a good moment and Sting acted it out like it was two decades ago. He looked great. 

Only problem is he is 61, has already been told more matches could put him in a wheelchair. I don't want to see Sting wrestle again. I don't want to see Stone Cold, HBK, Goldberg or Taker ever wrestle again and they are nearly 10 years younger than Sting. 

I know pandering to the audience, lots of which are old WCW fans is cool and not the worst approach. He is a name attraction to some fans but they have almost as many retired broken down legends as they do women wrestlers. He will offer a lot if he comes on board as an agent but I thought he was on record having no interest in ever doing that. Used correctly he could be a great asset. Used badly and he could just eat up time for younger wrestlers or become yet another gimmick legend manager, likely for Allin, as everyone has to have one of those in AEW apparently.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

It was a great segment. Sting despite showing his age still has a certain mystique about him that made the segment work.

Sting in real life has severe spinal stenosis. I have no idea how any doctor would clear him for in ring competition.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Sting was great on mic in early TNA when it was actually good. He will be great for story driven feuds. Even if he can't wrestle, he can still be a major factor in AEW where managers are not just props. 

Sting can bring Darby Allin to that next level eventually. Their exchange of looks was amazing. Sting's facial expressions changed when he came to Darby. He didn't seem very friendly to others but he looked particularly interested in Darby.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

If WWE brought out a 61 year old who hasn't wrestled in 5 years, you would be ripping them a new one. 

The fact they had his merchandise online before he was even revealed says a lot. Got to have that sweet merch money man. They will probably put him in the computer game next and pretend he's one of their stars. 

Heard he's going to be tagging with Darby Allin. How obvious.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

the_flock said:


> If WWE brought out a 61 year old who hasn't wrestled in 5 years, you would be ripping them a new one.
> 
> The fact they had his merchandise online before he was even revealed says a lot. Got to have that sweet merch money man. They will probably put him in the computer game next and pretend he's one of their stars.
> 
> Heard he's going to be tagging with Darby Allin. How obvious.


Problem with WWE is not old guys coming back. But it's old guys being booked together and not helping younger guys while they are still there. 

Goldberg will only wrestle competitively with Brock or Undertaker. If he goes against younger guys he will squash them. He beat KO when he was hot. He made Ziggler his bitch and he again beat Wyatt when he was white hot. Then used that steam to put on a stinker with another old guy in the undertaker. 

In AEW, every older guy is helping a younger guy. That's how you make young guys. Taz, Jake, Arn, Tully they are all using their influence to establish young talent. Helping them out on the way. 

WWE goes out of its way to make sure older guys esp. attitude era guys are always booked and perceived at a higher level than new talent unless it's that one handpicked FOTC like cena or roman. 

The day Sting mainevents a PPV with Arn or squashes a young guy like Darby Allin, that will be when your comparison will make any sense.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

zkorejo said:


> Problem with WWE is not old guys coming back. But it's old guys being booked together and not helping younger guys while they are still there.
> 
> Goldberg will only wrestle competitively with Brock or Undertaker. If he goes against younger guys he will squash them. He beat KO when he was hot. He made Ziggler his bitch and he again beat Wyatt when he was white hot. Then used that steam to put on a stinker with another old guy in the undertaker.
> 
> ...


Except Sting wasn't brought in to put younger guys over. He was brought in to shift merchandise. The fact that its yet another WWE star being brought in, I just think at this time AEW are trying to gobble up every star past and present on the market in order to shift merchandise. It won't be long until Lex Luger is wheeled out and he has a full range of merch. It's just a joke really and adds nothing to their show. 

Also Goldberg should have gone over Kevin Owens and Ziggler as he's a bigger name and genuinely looks like a beast compared to them.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

the_flock said:


> Except Sting wasn't brought in to put younger guys over. He was brought in to shift merchandise. The fact that its yet another WWE star being brought in, I just think at this time AEW are trying to gobble up every star past and present on the market in order to shift merchandise. It won't be long until Lex Luger is wheeled out and he has a full range of merch. It's just a joke really and adds nothing to their show.
> 
> Also Goldberg should have gone over Kevin Owens and Ziggler as he's a bigger name and genuinely looks like a beast compared to them.


And you know that by one entrance and a 5 minute segment where he only had a legit staredown not with Cody, not with Dustin and not with Arn, but with the young and promising talent Darby Allin, who stood up to Sting. 

He has just arrived. You don't know what he will do. They already said it's a multi year contract with aew. Your argument is based on assumptions. 

Ziggler yes. I didn't mind it. KO hell no, it was his first world title reign and his feud with Jericho was doing great. Brock/Goldberg didn't even need the title. It was idiotic.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

I don't want to see him wrestle, just clean house once a month, be on the receiving end of a beatdown here and there with the inevitable revenge. I put Sting up there with hogan, andre and austin as titans of the industry .. and it's good seeing him involved in wrestling.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

the_flock said:


> Except Sting wasn't brought in to put younger guys over. He was brought in to shift merchandise. The fact that its yet another WWE star being brought in, I just think at this time AEW are trying to gobble up every star past and present on the market in order to shift merchandise. It won't be long until Lex Luger is wheeled out and he has a full range of merch. It's just a joke really and adds nothing to their show.
> 
> Also Goldberg should have gone over Kevin Owens and Ziggler as he's a bigger name and genuinely looks like a beast compared to them.


His WWE career is erased from memory


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Wow. 

Glad Sting made the jump, fucking stupid WWE had him jobbing 0-2 ffs and never is called up for any appearences cause they always gotta show the same dumbass DX jobbers all the time, that Hall of Fame contract is a scam. 

I look forward to seeing Sting on AEW now.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Just saw it. Of course Winter is Coming as I really got shills. What a moment to see Sting. I loved the whole effect with the snow as well. They perhaps should think about always having that for his entrance. It just works to him, looks fantastic. 

I think it was a good idea to have all these people in the ring. Guys connected to the NWA/WCW like Arn and Dusty's sons and Derby for a few reasons. The way he looked at them, Arn was one of his ultimate enemies, Dustin he was there with him in WCW and in many ways they have similar characters with the mask and all, Cody cause he is where Sting was when he was in his prime also with the bleached blond hair. But more than anything I think was the starring with Derby that made the more sense. Like a spiritual son, cause God knows they both knows gothic and being natural at cultivating a character. It's same aura esp. when Sting was Crow Sting. I'm wondering if Derby watched him back in the day? (was he even born?) 

When TK said Mox-Omega will change the face of primetime wrestling on TV, naaah, bro. This might do it, though. (I hope they keep cultivating an air of mystery around Sting)


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

That was by far moment of the night. Sting still has that vibe, he walks into an arena, and you get chills. Holy shit.


----------



## Bland (Feb 16, 2016)

Un real. 

I was to young for WCW so my 1st time seeing Sting was in TNA, which I enjoyed his run vs Abyss, Christian, Angle, Joe, AJ Styles etc. Was excited for his wwe run and his matches vs Triple H and Rollins where interesting. 

If Sting is now fit to do say 1 or 2 matches per year for say 2 years then it would be awesome. STING can be AEW Undertaker in the mythical legend who is the special attraction.

Just please don't over use him and waste any potential match with a throwaway on Dynamite.


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

Really goosebumps and just a shame no huge live crowd

Sting was always a protector of WCW and from bullies, when you got Spears and his slugs, Archer beating up refs and jobbers, Dark Order storming the ring etc you dont need him to wrestle, play the music, baseball bat, Iconic moment every time! 

He brings an awful lot of credibility


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

LOL, another step in AEW turning into TNA.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Cooper09 said:


> LOL, another step in AEW turning into TNA.


Next thing we know, they´re hiring Angle, Flair, Hogan and the Nasty boys.. Maybe they´ll make a play for Scott Hall and his son.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> I don't know if he can bump and right now I don't care because that moment? It was picture perfect. Even the shots of the socially distanced audience were so selective and well timed that it damn near felt like the full arena return he deserves. AEW can take bad shortcuts sometimes but they put their all into that moment.
> 
> And you know what, wow


i suspect he will do very limited things. he may even just end up managing Darby.


----------



## kamaro011 (Jan 3, 2012)

Cooper09 said:


> LOL, another step in AEW turning into TNA.


Sting from 10-15 years ago when he was healthy enough wrestling for TNA didn't do anything for them to become a threat to WWE. Why would he coming AEW already way past of his prime will do anything different, i still doubting this claim to change the wrestling scene forever.

If anything Sting taking AEW offer is not because the money because he wants a chance to wrestle again in front of crowd and national tv. Something WWE holding him to wrestle again for some reason, but i think even Sting himself him going to AEW will make any difference at all. He just want to wrestle again and that's the main motivation because AEW give him chance.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Optikk is All Elite said:


> i suspect he will do very limited things. he may even just end up managing Darby.


Have Sting manage a new Main Event Mafia


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Have Sting manage a new Main Event Mafia


keep main event mafia lol; that was terrible looking back.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Optikk is All Elite said:


> keep main event mafia lol; that was terrible looking back.


I so wanna see Nash, Joe and Kurt in AEW! 

But Im saying use some of the rising main event stars in Sting's new mafia.. kind of like fortune 4 but its the mafia.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Another thing I ommited to mention was the awesome coat Sting was wearing. Might be the best coat he's ever had by far. Black with golden metal marks along the side of the openings and the red scorpion in the back. Just perfect. It must cost a fortune.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> I so wanna see Nash, Joe and Kurt in AEW!
> 
> But Im saying use some of the rising main event stars in Sting's new mafia.. kind of like fortune 4 but its the mafia.


i like the idea of Sting bringing up a group. That may indeed be the way, especially if you look at Team Taz. But yeah look at how AEW use vets. Arn, Tully, Taz, Jake. They are all managers. I hope Sting does not wrestle; and if he does, in a very limited capacity like9 DDP.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Optikk is All Elite said:


> i like the idea of Sting bringing up a group. That may indeed be the way, especially if you look at Team Taz. But yeah look at how AEW use vets. Arn, Tully, Taz, Jake. They are all managers. I hope Sting does not wrestle; and if he does, in a very limited capacity like9 DDP.


Sting, Cody, Darby, Dustin. I mean it makes sense.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Wolf Mark said:


> Sting, Cody, Darby, Dustin. I mean it makes sense.


It does, but Dustin is a vet and Cody isn't exactly new to the game. Wouldn't be a massive fan of it, tbh.

I mean this is completely random, but Sting managing Darby Allin and also managing Jurassic Express. May give them the edge they so desperately need. Tully manages FTR and Shawn Spears separately, so why not


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

T-N-A! T-N-A!

Sorry. This is probably their biggest signing in a while, but it’s weird because he can’t/shouldn’t wrestle. So he’s kind of just this ancient mascot that reminds you of “Not WWE.”

Outside of 1997, the guy has never really drawn, so it will be interesting to see if he brings any attention at all.


----------



## kamaro011 (Jan 3, 2012)

The Wood said:


> T-N-A! T-N-A!
> 
> Sorry. This is probably their biggest signing in a while, but it’s weird because he can’t/shouldn’t wrestle. So he’s kind of just this ancient mascot that reminds you of “Not WWE.”
> 
> Outside of 1997, the guy has never really drawn, so it will be interesting to see if he brings any attention at all.


If he didn't already had appearance with WWE, this anti and "not WWE" stuff can still work but even then Sting 2020 is not the same Sting that had his run on TNA. Expect a disappointment with his AEW run because it will not beat even the best of his TNA run let alone WCW run.

He way past of his prime and at this point should look for backstage stuff. Training and giving advice to worker in AEW to improve the show further, but obviously he will not affect the current product just like the old and veteran guy like Arn Anderson and others being wasted there.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Sting showing up in AEW just reminded me how badly WWE wasted him after finally getting him after all those years. Had to satiate HHH's ego with that ridiculous WM match, then had to satiate HHH's adopted sons ego who went on to cripple Sting during his injury causing spree.


----------



## kamaro011 (Jan 3, 2012)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Sting showing up in AEW just reminded me how badly WWE wasted him after finally getting him after all those years. Had to satiate HHH's ego with that ridiculous WM match, then had to satiate HHH's adopted sons ego who went on to cripple Sting during his injury causing spree.


Sting if he even care for his value and pride will never accept WWE offer, knowing full well they going to job him and will not make anything useful on his WWE run.

I blame Sting as much as WWE booking him, because if he doesn't accept that offer none of that horrible WWE run is going to happen.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Sting showing up in AEW just reminded me how badly WWE wasted him after finally getting him after all those years. Had to satiate HHH's ego with that ridiculous WM match, then had to satiate HHH's adopted sons ego who went on to cripple Sting during his injury causing spree.


You know this is all set up for Cody to do the same thing if Sting is able to go in any capacity?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

I will admit that I was pleasantly surprised, but I seriously hope that they don't have Sting wrestle. He's like 61 now? His body is pretty broken down, one wrong move and this dude could be in some serious shit for the rest of his life.


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

not gonna lie, hearing tony shiavone yell sting kinda made me feel 17.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

I'm a fan of AEW but how can I be excited to see Sting? He had his breakout match when I was 7 in 1988 and I am 40 now. I do not care at all that they brought some old guy back for a nostalgia pop. He wasn't good in 2015 and he won't be good 6 years later.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I love Sting. He was my first "favorite wrestler" and he's a freaking Icon. 
Whatever they do with him, I'm all for it

Time to wash the shit WWE took on him.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Can we take a moment to appreciate his AEW entrance theme? It's familiar but new.

This is AEW's chance to hook some new viewers you would think/hope, with the buzz Sting plus the main event created.

Some very popular mainstream outlets covered Sting's arrival. AEW needs to put on a good Dynamite next week to follow up.

36.1m followers


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334321708313042945
2.1m followers


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334351571052851200
9.2m followers


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334320020688539649


----------



## asssvvvvxc (Jul 13, 2010)

Sting!! I feel like a kid again last time he was on tnt was when wcw ended in 2001 19 years ago!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

“He has signed a multi-year contract, he is going to be a regular on the television,” Meltzer said. “It’s not like WWE where you show up once every year or whatever. I mean, he is going to be on this thing. They wanted the idea of the big star from the old generation TNT being back as a regular.”

How limited the 61-year-old will be in terms of physicality was also addressed on the show.

“Whatever physical stuff he does, they are going to have to do very safely,” Meltzer continued. “There will be physical stuff but I don’t think he’ll be taking any bumps or anything like that. But he’s in, he’s going to be a character in some form.”









News On Sting's AEW Deal & How He Will Be Used


Sting debuted for AEW last night at Winter is Coming. Shortly after his appearance on the show, it was announced that he signed a full-time multi-year




www.sescoops.com


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Sting has based his gimmick on the crow, then briefly the joker, and now game of thrones. He’s probably going to manage Darby of all people if I had to guess but be like the three eyed raven from GoT if I had to guess.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

the_flock said:


> If WWE brought out a 61 year old who hasn't wrestled in 5 years, you would be ripping them a new one.
> 
> The fact they had his merchandise online before he was even revealed says a lot. Got to have that sweet merch money man. They will probably put him in the computer game next and pretend he's one of their stars.
> 
> Heard he's going to be tagging with Darby Allin. How obvious.


IIRC, people were hype for Sting in WWE and more upset that he lost than anything.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

sideon said:


> The IWC only hates it when the other company uses part/old timers.


ATM AEW is only taping once every 2 weeks, so technically everyone in AEW is a part-timer

If you think about it, Jon Moxley probably only works like once a month, as he's usually got a taped vignette or something


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

His new theme is pretty great tbh.

Nothing will beat his WCW theme but this is next best for sure.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

He is being treated as a big deal. He's a name from the past that triggers nostalgia. This is probably the role they had in mind for Goldberg. Goldberg can still get physical, but Sting I think is the bigger name. Arguable I guess on that, but Sting is basically AEW's Undertaker character now. I don't think his character will be 61 yrs old, but rather unmentioned and the facepaint can disguise his age. Hopefully he's more of a brand ambassador once COVID ends.

Was a great moment though - AEW really protected the secret and Schiavone had a great call of the moment.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Optikk is All Elite said:


> i like the idea of Sting bringing up a group. That may indeed be the way, especially if you look at Team Taz. But yeah look at how AEW use vets. Arn, Tully, Taz, Jake. They are all managers. I hope Sting does not wrestle; and if he does, in a very limited capacity like9 DDP.


Yeah it will probably be like DDP.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Was a great moment though - AEW really protected the secret and Schiavone had a great call of the moment.


Schiavone getting the call made it perfect. Thanks to Tony Khan for putting the ball squarely in Schiavone’s hands. It wouldn’t be right if that was Excalibur or Jim Ross making that call. Schiavone’s squeal, “It’s STIIIIIING!!” is fucking unmatched.

Last night is a moment I will forever remember. As will my wife and our children, all of whom had no clue who Sting was or represented, but she quickly knew who and what he meant to me as she watched her 36 year old husband howling, beating his chest, and jumping up and down like a fucking child.

Fucking magical.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

bdon said:


> *Schiavone’s squeal, “It’s STIIIIIING!!” is fucking unmatched.*





bdon said:


> *Fucking magical.*


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

bdon said:


> Scriabin email getting the call made it perfect. Thanks to Tony Khan for putting the ball squarely in Schiavone’s hands. It wouldn’t be right if that was Excalibur or Jim Ross making that call. Schiavone’s squeal, “It’s STIIIIIING!!” is fucking unmatched.
> 
> Last night is a moment I will forever remember. As will my wife and our children, all of whom had no clue who Sting was or represented, but she quickly knew who and what he meant to me as she watched her 36 year old husband howling, beating his chest, and jumping up and down like a fucking child.
> 
> Fucking magical.


Not the only one mate.

One of my childhood heroes.

Him, goldberg, austin and the rock meant everything to me back then.

But sting was always the pure babyface of all of them. Someone you could never turn on.


----------



## brewjo32 (Nov 24, 2015)

While I've been rather turned off from AEW and the 80s-90s wrestling reunion tour, Sting on AEW was done well. The intro was excellent. His look was outstanding; loved the trenchcoat and his gray hair. Really hoping he's healthy as he thinks he is. Even if he's not wrestling, there's likely to be physical aspects to his tenure. But for AEW, Sting will always draw like few others.

Only thing that I really didn't like was how shocked the commentators acted... but they knew the exact date he was last scene on TNT almost instantly. NBA, MLB, & NFL stat guys can pull up and get the commentators information quick but I doubt any professional wrestling promotion has the resources to pull it off that quick. Pretty minor but still I didn't like it.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

I don't have issue with aew having sting as a part timer as long as they don't go the route of wwe where they have had their part timers barely ever help put over current roster guys unless it was either cena, triple h, reigns or undertaker, all of which where already heavily pushed solidified main eventers.

The positive thing is how aew had a up and coming mid card talent in allin get some rub from sting's appearance by allowing him to have a face to face stare down moment with sting last night.

I hope sting us more of a special attraction for the product like taker was for wwe to make his appearances feel special.

As for the concerns about him possibly ending up in a wheelchair by wrestling again, the same was said about many wrestlers with what looked like career ending neck and spine injuries but ended up being cleared and returning to wrestle again years later.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

3venflow said:


> Can we take a moment to appreciate his AEW entrance theme? It's familiar but new.
> 
> This is AEW's chance to hook some new viewers you would think/hope, with the buzz Sting plus the main event created.
> 
> ...


IGN too 7.7 million followers.

Stings appearance in WWE didn't get this much buzz.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334524764845711364


----------



## kamaro011 (Jan 3, 2012)

prosperwithdeen said:


> IGN too 7.7 million followers.
> 
> Stings appearance in WWE didn't get this much buzz.
> 
> ...


Don't too overblown the news, WWE also did it back then.









Sting's Got One WWE Match in Him - Up at Noon - IGN


The king of the Scorpion Deathlock comes to IGN to talk about his career, the Undertaker, and one last match.




www.ign.com


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

kamaro011 said:


> Don't too overblown the news, WWE also did it back then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm talking night one buzz though not an interview. I don't think WWE had all of these major mainstream outlets reporting about it on the same night/next day but I could be forgetting. 

I have no words for how epic that entrance was last night.


----------



## Stylebender (Oct 12, 2019)

I dont give a rats ass about sting. Respect his legacy but he was old when he showed up in a newly formed tna and now tna is old. How old does that make him?


----------



## kamaro011 (Jan 3, 2012)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I'm talking night one buzz though not an interview. I don't think WWE had all of these major mainstream outlets reporting about it on the same night/next day but I could be forgetting.
> 
> I have no words for how epic that entrance was last night.


Sting could make appearance on WWE in 2020 (If Sting didn't have a previous WWE run), it will have make a buzz if not bigger than AEW currently have right now.

Because back then no one thought it possible that Sting is going to sign with WWE and with internet news media is a lot bigger than five years ago. It will create a potential buzz that bigger than AEW have, if Sting make the first appearance on WWE in 2020.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> *I have no words for how epic that entrance was last night.*


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> Scriabin email getting the call made it perfect. Thanks to Tony Khan for putting the ball squarely in Schiavone’s hands. It wouldn’t be right if that was Excalibur or Jim Ross making that call. Schiavone’s squeal, “It’s STIIIIIING!!” is fucking unmatched.
> 
> Last night is a moment I will forever remember. As will my wife and our children, all of whom had no clue who Sting was or represented, but she quickly knew who and what he meant to me as she watched her 36 year old husband howling, beating his chest, and jumping up and down like a fucking child.
> 
> Fucking magical.


Yeah, Schiavone saying "IT'S STIIINGGG" definitely made me feel like a kid again. Great moment.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Sting just made an appearance. 

When he's main eventing their biggest ppv in a 5 minute match against Cody for the world title then we start the WWE comparisons


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> Yeah, Schiavone saying "IT'S STIIINGGG" definitely made me feel like a kid again. Great moment.


Schiavone said in the post-show interviews that he had butterflies before the moment. He had a chance to talk to Sting before the show, had seen the video that would play, and knew TK was having him deliver that now iconic line.

You could hear it in his voice that getting to deliver that line meant something for Schiavone.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> Schiavone said in the post-show interviews that he had butterflies before the moment. He had a chance to talk to Sting before the show, had seen the video that would play, and knew TK was having him deliver that now iconic line.
> 
> You could hear it in his voice that getting to deliver that line meant something for Schiavone.


It is amazing how much I hated Tony in the WCW days but oppositely absolutely love him now. Might be my the biggest wrestling comeback to me personally.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

At the absolute peak of the Monday Night Wars, the man was about 40 years old lmao. The guy is a madman for still doing this, but I love it.


----------



## Sbatenney (Jul 3, 2018)

Great moment until you remember why the WWE stop using him because he couldn't wrestle anymore and did it for his own safety. I don't care what Meltzer says, if they do anything physical with him than fuck AEW for risking his well being. They can plan out everything possible and still shit can go wrong so if they risk anything just to have one over on the WWE than fuck them.

People claim that AEW cares more about the wrestlers but if Sting wrestles than that will be proven wrong because at least WWE tries to protect wrestler when they have bad injuries.


----------



## kamaro011 (Jan 3, 2012)

Sbatenney said:


> Great moment until you remember why the WWE stop using him because he couldn't wrestle anymore and did it for his own safety. I don't care what Meltzer says, if they do anything physical with him than fuck AEW for risking his well being. They can plan out everything possible and still shit can go wrong so if they risk anything just to have one over on the WWE than fuck them.
> 
> People claim that AEW cares more about the wrestlers but if Sting wrestles than that will be proven wrong because at least WWE tries to protect wrestler when they have bad injuries.


They will let him wrestle, just like Matt Hardy did it until he almost freaking die. Why you did expect any different ?


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

the_flock said:


> Except Sting wasn't brought in to put younger guys over. He was brought in to shift merchandise. The fact that its yet another WWE star being brought in, I just think at this time AEW are trying to gobble up every star past and present on the market in order to shift merchandise. It won't be long until Lex Luger is wheeled out and he has a full range of merch. It's just a joke really and adds nothing to their show.
> 
> Also Goldberg should have gone over Kevin Owens and Ziggler as he's a bigger name and genuinely looks like a beast compared to them.


WWE star? good on you showing you have no actual wrestling knowledge


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

MrMeeseeks said:


> WWE star? good on you showing you have no actual wrestling knowledge


I'm well aware he's a Jim Crockett and WCW star. The fact remains his last employer was WWE.


----------



## kamaro011 (Jan 3, 2012)

the_flock said:


> I'm well aware he's a Jim Crockett and WCW star. The fact remains his last employer was WWE.


He will always be the guy that remind you WCW, no matter how last his employment is on WWE. WWE can tarnish his reputation and jobbing him to the oblivion all they want, but they will never get the WCW out from him if not ever.

Just like Undertaker if they roles is switched (WCW survives while WWF was not), The Undertaker will the guys that remind you WWE whenever he goes to other promotion.


----------



## TomTom94 (Oct 18, 2013)

Meh


----------



## popo39 (Oct 11, 2013)

Two Sheds said:


> It is amazing how much I hated Tony in the WCW days but oppositely absolutely love him now. Might be my the biggest wrestling comeback to me personally.


Agreed. AEW is casting him correctly.
WCW had him as the lead play-by-play guy. AEW uses him on colour and for feature interviews, leaving the play-by-play duties to Jim Ross.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

Love Sting but he is 61.

It's enough. People are bitching about old guys coming back but not now?

But well let us see what his role will be


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

I liked the fact that Sting went into Darbys face and went to the unpainted side, hope they will be paired, but I hope to god Sting never wrestles again, even in a tag match. We saw what nearly happened in the Seth match. Make him whatever person, but not a wrestler, one wrong coffin drop to his back and he is dead...

Anyways great surprise and great moment, I have to give them that, now they have to capitaise on the buzz.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

This is fucking ace my all time favourite wrestler. The master of making an entrance! Although not a complete surprise as soon as the lights went out suddenly the winter is coming thing all made sense. Loved the video and the snow effect was well done. Sting doesnt need to do anything but come out and be sting the guy is a freaking legend! My moment of 2020 in wrestling right here.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

thisissting said:


> This is fucking ace my all time favourite wrestler. The master of making an entrance! Although not a complete surprise as soon as the lights went out suddenly the winter is coming thing all made sense. Loved the video and the snow effect was well done. Sting doesnt need to do anything but come out and be sting the guy is a freaking legend! My moment of 2020 in wrestling right here.


It was enough that I forgot I hated Cody. Sting just stole my full attention.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

bdon said:


> It was enough that I forgot I hated Cody. Sting just stole my full attention.


That Sting and Darby stare down was my favorite part. Marked out hard for that. Seemed like Sting showed him the most attention and was admiring the face paint, seeing a younger version of himself. It was masterful.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

prosperwithdeen said:


> That Sting and Darby stare down was my favorite part. Marked out hard for that. Seemed like Sting showed him the most attention and was admiring the face paint, seeing a younger version of himself. It was masterful.


Darby was also the only one to actually stand up to him (from the ground anyways, I guess Arn was already up). While I often think AEW fans on Twitter look into things too hard (like the "Hanged Man" tweet if you saw that), I think this was all done very intentionally. He went from Arn (80s), to Dustin (90s), Cody (00s), and finally Darby, who actually stood up and looked him in the eye (as close as he could reach anyway). I'm quite vocal in my dislike for Darby but I have to admit it was pretty fuckin tight


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

This was great, fuck HHH and fuck the WWE for wasting him and not giving us taker v sting. I was always hoping he would not end his career at the hands of seth fucking rollins what an embarrassment that was. Don't get me wrong I don't want to see him in the ring unless it's for a tag match or some baseball bat shots on someone but boy that as good. It's a a shame aew might not get ratings pop for the show they might have done but it may come the following week. I wonder if he will shit on wwe I doubt it as he is nice guy of wrestling. We might get an undertaker reference though.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

He sold a boat load of merch in WWE too.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

prosperwithdeen said:


> That Sting and Darby stare down was my favorite part. Marked out hard for that. Seemed like Sting showed him the most attention and was admiring the face paint, seeing a younger version of himself. It was masterful.


I like how he looked to both sides of Darby's face. Like acknowledging there was two sides to him - he looked in the eye of the painted side and then looked in the eye of the unpainted side.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> That Sting and Darby stare down was my favorite part. Marked out hard for that. Seemed like Sting showed him the most attention and was admiring the face paint, seeing a younger version of himself. It was masterful.


You have to understand why Cody needs to stay out of the weight of the Sting/Darby interactions going forward, right?


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

3venflow said:


> He sold a boat load of merch in WWE too.
> 
> View attachment 94513


Iv I only bought one wrestling tee in my life and that was for money in the bank in Vegas where mox won the ladder match then wwe title. It was the hotrod roddy piper shirt given I'm Scottish and he was supposed to be but wasn't lol. As soon as I saw this tee I thought that looks cool and I think I'll be ordering one!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

bdon said:


> You have to understand why Cody needs to stay out of the weight of the Sting/Darby interactions going forward, right?


Hahaha I definitely do.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Man hearing tony yell "ITS STING" made me feel like I was a little kid again watching my dad's old vhs tapes of wcw.

I just watched it again and got goosebumps

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## phatbob426 (Feb 6, 2010)

I just want to throw out there that Sting said in an interview I believe last year that he forewent having surgery on his neck and that he's healed all back up on his own.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

phatbob426 said:


> I just want to throw out there that Sting said in an interview I believe last year that he forewent having surgery on his neck and that he's healed all back up on his own.


Not that I want to see that necessarily but he probably wasn't as hurt as wwe put out. It put rollins over at the time to be the guy to end stings career. Sting ha said several time he is fit enough for the undertaker match. He is too old but was always in outstanding shape.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Optikk is All Elite said:


> It does, but Dustin is a vet and Cody isn't exactly new to the game. Wouldn't be a massive fan of it, tbh.
> 
> I mean this is completely random, but Sting managing Darby Allin and also managing Jurassic Express. May give them the edge they so desperately need. Tully manages FTR and Shawn Spears separately, so why not


Well Sting doesn't have to only be there as manager for the kids. I don't see him in a babysitting job. The link to Darby is fin as he can hang with him. I was thinking it could be a new group, Sting, Darby, Cody and Dustin together would have an incredible aura. I mean it just gells perfectly. There is a reason why the original Four Horsemen were so good together, could they all fit well together. Made perfect sense. Jurassic Express would be too goofy for Sting anyway.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Can we take a moment to appreciate his AEW entrance theme? It's familiar but new.
> 
> This is AEW's chance to hook some new viewers you would think/hope, with the buzz Sting plus the main event created.
> 
> ...


I know it's a personal thing but the reason I like his theme so much is that it reminds me of the theme of a TV show I watched as a kid called "Hammer's House of Horror". BTW since there seems to be collaboration between AEW and various promotions, I would not be shocked if Billy Corgan had come up with it or arranged it.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

3venflow said:


> Can we take a moment to appreciate his AEW entrance theme? It's familiar but new.
> 
> This is AEW's chance to hook some new viewers you would think/hope, with the buzz Sting plus the main event created.
> 
> ...





prosperwithdeen said:


> IGN too 7.7 million followers.
> 
> Stings appearance in WWE didn't get this much buzz.
> 
> ...


You guys are overreacting. Remember, Mike Tyson got all this and more and it didn't move the needle.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Shave your head stinger ... you will still be over


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

the_flock said:


> I'm well aware he's a Jim Crockett and WCW star. The fact remains his last employer was WWE.


the fact remains with the vast majority of wrestling fans he will always be considered a WCW star so foh with you bs


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

it's not really as much of a "take that" to wwe as it would have been if they'd snagged a true homegrown wwe star. sting was always wcw star.


----------



## Charzhino (Nov 20, 2007)

Apart from some thinning of his hair, Sting looked like prime WCW Sting from the visual and movement to the ring. That trench coat and face paint really hid his age very well.


----------



## Charzhino (Nov 20, 2007)

omaroo said:


> His new theme is pretty great tbh.
> 
> Nothing will beat his WCW theme but this is next best for sure.


His new theme sounds like a bad ass Western theme with heavy base. I like it better than his WCW theme, which I always though was too low pitched and not very intense.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Booker t has said that he wouldn't mind if sting wrestles again. But then again he would probably wrestle again if he was offered the chance. Wrestlers are not good at giving up. Admittedly I wouldn't be against him working a match in tag or some sort of low impact stuff. As long as its safe I don't want his career to end with that rollins shit show and I am sure he doesn't either.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

SparrowPrime said:


> Sting looks to be sticking around for a few years. I imagine he will wrestle at the PPV events and some Dynamite episodes.




AEW would be crazy to have Sting wrestling in general but on Dynamite episodes? That's insanity. You do realize he's 61 years old with a history of neck issues right?






thisissting said:


> Booker t has said that he wouldn't mind if sting wrestles again. But then again he would probably wrestle again if he was offered the chance. Wrestlers are not good at giving up. Admittedly I wouldn't be against him working a match in tag or some sort of low impact stuff. As long as its safe I don't want his career to end with that rollins shit show and I am sure he doesn't either.




Booker T has wrestled several times for his own promotion. He even had a match earlier this year before the lockdowns started. Unlike Sting, Booker T's neck probably isn't one bad bump away from leading to paralysis.






DaveRA said:


> Shave your head stinger ... you will still be over




A wig would be better than shaving his head. It would probably look as awkward as bald HBK which was cringeworthy.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

He's a 62-year-old man with spinal stenosis. It was neat seeing him, but there's no reason to believe this'll move the needle even in the intermediate term.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

He can easy tag and do not much, hit folk with a bat, do a scorpion death lock, death drop or stinger splash. There is no evidence his injury was as serious as wwe made out in fact he has disputed that on several occasions. Obviously no one wants to see him take bumps or wrestle regularly in any full on way. But no way he is signing a multi year contract and not getting in the ring in some way.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Just read that Sting was pushing for a cinematic match with The Undertaker in WWE, but Vince didn't want to do it. WWE didn't want to use him as a regular character on TV either, leading to Sting letting his contract run out.

So, it might be that Sting does some sort of cinematic match in AEW, although I'm not sure who against. Heel Hardy? Brodie Lee? Darby? I don't see him taking part in any standard singles matches, even if his neck has apparently improved. Maybe a tag/six man where he just steps in and does the Scorpion Deathlock, kind of like what Bret did some years back in WWE.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Sounds sensible. Please god though not a deletion match at the Hardy compound or a mimosa mayhem or similar crap with jericho. They could work some cinematic angle with Derby maybe after a heel turn and long build up. Derby is in to film making.


----------



## AEW on TNT (Jan 29, 2019)

nWo will be on Dynamite next week to fight Sting when the screen goes black


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

AEW on TNT said:


> nWo will be on Dynamite next week to fight Sting when the screen goes black


Lol imagine hall nash and hogan all limp in when the lights turn on! With virgil and konan lol.


----------



## AEW on TNT (Jan 29, 2019)

thisissting said:


> Lol imagine hall nash and hogan all limp in when the lights turn on! With virgil and konan lol.


lmao


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

I actually reckon sting is in better shape than most of them to be honest at 61.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

I hope Khan doesn't let sting speak too much on the show every week as he has never been a great promo. And as Steve borden in tna it was even worse. Interested to see what he says next week with schiavone but I think it might be a cryptic sort of promo rather than an interview with the man behind the mask. I doubt he will shit on wwe as he usually comes across as a nice guy unassuming in real life but you never know. He surely won't mention the undertaker. I'm guessing to avoid him saying too much they will have taz interrupt his interview. Looking forward to ring walk to the new theme tune without even getting to hear what he has to say!


----------



## Smokeycam (Sep 14, 2016)

what a hell of a moment.. doesnt it speak volumes when the guy that says nothing just coming out like and pretty much commands the auidence and viewer just by the character portraying his storytelling to a tee.. kids, take notes..


----------



## Bubbly (Oct 10, 2019)

His entrance, the music itself and even the way he carried himself was so much better than anything he did in WWE. I honestly never felt he even came across as a big star there, but here he looked awesome.

It's obviously said a lot nowadays but in front of a packed crowd, I think you have something extraordinary. I've no idea where it goes from here but I'm damn interested. Well done AEW and Sting.


----------



## tower_ (Nov 19, 2020)

Love Sting, loved his entrance. The man is pure charisma. Do not love the idea of him listening to the marks in the ring in AEW and doing some goofy shit at his age.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

So, I have gone back to watch Stings entrance on Dynamite again. It still feels amazing to see him walk out and to hear Tonys genuine reaction. Plus Stings entrance music, which I didn't pay attention to all that much Wednesday night. Man...Still such an awesome moment.

Sting has bounced around Impact, WWE and AEW now in the last decade. WWE gave him the worst entrance music out of any of them and obviously he had the worst luck there too. I'm genuinely happy that he gets this opportunity to be back on TNT and on a wrestling show again.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

A better wrestler than HHH has ever been I was genuinely pissed off when he got beat at wrestlemania. Too nice a guy he should never have agreed to that job. Similar to undertaker losing the streak. Then that stupid shit with seth rollins and statues etc ffs. How he finished that match with seth while clearly injured what an absolute professional.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

thisissting said:


> I hope Khan doesn't let sting speak too much on the show every week as he has never been a great promo. And as Steve borden in tna it was even worse. Interested to see what he says next week with schiavone but I think it might be a cryptic sort of promo rather than an interview with the man behind the mask. I doubt he will shit on wwe as he usually comes across as a nice guy unassuming in real life but you never know. He surely won't mention the undertaker. I'm guessing to avoid him saying too much they will have taz interrupt his interview. Looking forward to ring walk to the new theme tune without even getting to hear what he has to say!


You should watch his work in TNA. Meltzer has never been a Sting fan and he was pretty impressed by his promo work in TNA. These shows were written by Russo and the guy is pretty heavy on promos, not wrestling. And it forced Sting to cut promos to advance storylines weekly and he grew to become pretty damn good.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

sideon said:


> The IWC only hates it when the other company uses part/old timers.


No. They hate when part timers constantly go over younger talent and hold all the belts of the promotion.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Wolf Mark said:


> You should watch his work in TNA. Meltzer has never been a Sting fan and he was pretty impressed by his promo work in TNA. These shows were written by Russo and the guy is pretty heavy on promos, not wrestling. And it forced Sting to cut promos to advance storylines weekly and he grew to become pretty damn good.


I did watch him on tna and yes his promos were much better than in his early years.


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

Sting! 

My God pages of it, its actually good as I love Sting

But what made Sting? He was a muscular 260IB guy with a good look, he could wrestle, he could technical, fly, brawl, power, but hey why was he so over? Lots of guys have come through with all that and never been Sting? 

Sting made everyone look good, he could face cruiserweights or super heavys an make everyone look competitive and adapt to a style, he could look vulnerable against a lesser opponent

He understood the crowd and telling a story to them, when to look a beaten man, when to throw a samon drop out of nowhere on a 400 pound adversary

He certainly could talk, he didnt need to be Arn or Ric for eloquence, the words he said were inspired he was energetic, full of life, the crowd felt it, they believed it

How could Sting go through so many Bookers and exce vice presidents all with their own ideas and remain "the man" ? Watts, Herd, Bischoff, Frye, Sullivan, Anderson, Rhodes, Flair, Nash, Russo,Crockett to name a few

Ive watched him face the classics against Big Van Vader, The Great Muta and Ric Flair, even on his worst day he could still be great 

32 years on from the first Clash of the Champions where he really made his name and he is still immortalised and loved, last time I looked at one Sting thread on here it was 22 pages! 

Even if he dosent wrestle, even if he dosent speak, he's Sting and he's made Wrestling exciting again just by showing up


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Mercian said:


> Sting!
> 
> My God pages of it, its actually good as I love Sting
> 
> ...


Whoa!!! Whoa!!! Whoaaaa bro!

Don’t be biting on my gimmick. I’m the resident Sting Stan around here. Hah


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Hey, this is stiiiiiing!

This clip from you tube pretty much sums it up lol.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Just imagine if they'd got Jeff Farmer, they'd lose their minds.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

thisissting said:


> Hey, this is stiiiiiing!
> 
> This clip from you tube pretty much sums it up lol.


I love this, but these fucking people are pussies. They really held back. I WISH I had a fucking camera set in my living room or that my wife had been filming me. You’d have all seen a grown man A) tossing his 5 year old baby girl off his shoulders onto the couch, B) jumping to his feet, C) screaming, D) thumping his chest like he just hit the game winning shot for the NBA championship, E) howling into the cold December air, F) screaming back at his 5 year old daughter and wife that “It’s STIIIIING!!”, G) showing them the chill bumps on his forearms, H) damn near tears at this point - wtf is happening to me, I) FUCK YOU, VINCE! It’s on, baby!! I can erase Sting in WWE from memory, J) no, really, IT’S FUCKINGGGG STIIIIIIIIING!!!!”

I bitch and complain about Cody rHHHodes, shit booking, dumb shit AEW does, but I also remain thankful for bringing this lapsed fan back to wrestling after nearly 2 decades. And I can not help but be even more for making sure to deebut Sting on free TV and not hiding that moment behind a paywall. I buy every PPV, but I was a poor child that didn’t get to see the best mark out moments. Every fan who has invested their time, if not their finances, deserved to share in that moment.

Straight up marked the fuck out like I was 7 years old again seeing the man in person at the Civic Center for the first time.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Even if you don't care for sting I liked the way this was kept relatively secret up til the moment. This doesnt happen often these days. Wwe are bad for leaking these things to get fans in the building. I prefer it this way as you get a more real reaction than folk turning up as they know what is about to happen. Kudos to Tony Khan for keeping the secret well.


----------



## Bubbly (Oct 10, 2019)

Sting "Arrival" AEW theme guitar cover - YouTube 
Thought this was worth posting. It really is amazing music.


----------

